# *****friday pics*****



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

.I'll lead off with Bigeaux. Sixth from the left. Coming home on leave for Christmas!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Emily on the 22


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Took my kiddos, including Winnie, out for a duck whack. Lord that's a lot of fun.
I'm TRULY a blessed man with wonderful kids... That are great shots!!


























A friend my son found while tracking a deer. I usually don't see them this small.










Lesto!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Got my girl back from 6 week obedience training.what a difference!














caught some bass in weimar


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I made a trip back home for Thanksgiving and caught a few of the locals going about their business!!


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

*ranch pics*

Decided to try to share a few pics from the ranch. Happy Friday


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My daughter is getting married today

With the groom and my son at the rehearsal 

With my daughter and wife 

Wife with grandbaby 

My wife looked stunning last night,,,,,, after being married 34 years,, she still looks great to me


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

No much into shooting deer anymore, but did shoot a few with the cell phone
Quail hunting at the ranch in Spur
Never noticed this marker on the west fence of our place
Had some Wienerschnitzel while up north
This old scope has seen lots of miles


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Leading the final piece of a fly caught slam boat side...(snook, trout, redfish)










My shrimp fly doing work!!










A client with a good one.










Nice spot pattern on this one. We don't normally get multi-spot fish around here.










Www.nightheronlighttacklefishing.com


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Thanksgiving Day bass. 

Yes, he caught that one on the pink pole with a jitterbug!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Thinning the scurry. Three down so far. Tree rats are trying to eat into my newly painted house. Anyone have a good recipe?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*A mix*

A mix of stuff.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*Found a new "grill" for sale, so I picked it up*

Going to make a Bloody Mary bar out of it. The one pic is from the internet. I did some research, less that 500 were made says "Tito's":cheers:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

you must be real- I saw your reflection!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> you must be real- I saw your reflection!


Maybe. Just Maybe.....:ac550:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Brother and our limit last week, all on gulp.

The big one is 22.5 and my PB.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Hitting it early today*

Quick post. Guess em if you can.. One is a Turkey leftover plate... :ac550:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

POC Gurl Busy here this past week.. not many pics can post now. Kaptain may be getting the electric collar soon..


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Christmas lights up. Pics are not great


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pit stop at Herman Sons Steak House in Hondo on the way home from the ranch after Thanksgiving.















A couple shots of my grandpa sitting in the stand over Thanksgiving.








A pre-season game cam shot of the buck I let slip through my fingers on Thanksgiving day.








Non-typical we have coming to the feeders this year.








Baby Fox


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Custom rod rack I had built. A little fishing and a drive down padre island national shoreline.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

At almost 44 years old the old girl still has a great shine, even the 20 year old engine looks good!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Getting a lot of ??s on the rod rack. It was built by Della Meridith. She does chainsaw carvings and does a lot of cool woodwork. Look her up on Facebook or shoot her a message.

Some of her work she's done for me.





















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Treated some friends and family to 15# of pork belly cracklins last weekend, everyone approved of my methodology although it was my first attempt.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no mas feech heads (Mar 8, 2013)

Boursain stuffed Wellington of Venison


----------



## no mas feech heads (Mar 8, 2013)

Guarding the pork


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

We moved Calypso to a new stable a couple weeks back, the place we were at is being sold. Unfortunately the horse we were leasing for Emily moved to a different place . She has found a great school horse at the new place at least


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

offshorefanatic said:


> Custom rod rack I had built. A little fishing and a drive down padre island national shoreline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! we saw y'all down the beach in the 50's that Friday after Thanksgiving....with the '**** driving! good stuff!
snookered


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This week was my first time on 2 wheels in almost 3 years. I got a new folding bike for the beach and so I can ride with Faith when she runs. It's already got 4 miles on it and would have more, but my arm is still tender from surgery. The bike folds down small enough to go in the back of the Jeep and also into the rear compartment of the RV. I am looking into a bigger seat later today if I can get caught back up from doctor appointments and such. 

I made home made nachos for the game last night and they were good. Nothing fancy, just the basics and all fresh. We will probably polish them off for lunch today. 


I hope everyone has a good weekend and that the rain doesn't completely spoil everyone's plans. The latest run I saw calls for several inches here in the next 3 days. Not much you can do about it, but this nice weather sure has been great.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That's who I thought, she does amazing work!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

3-1/2" thick Cypress doors at the Old Dobbin Station.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Snookered said:


> LOL! we saw y'all down the beach in the 50's that Friday after Thanksgiving....with the '**** driving! good stuff!
> snookered


We got a few weird looks. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

My daughter's cat is an exterminator. She named him Jack Noodles, I call him Jack Assassin. These pics are from the same day. We'll go out of town and find this stuff all over when we come back, if the person watching the house hasn't removed them. Sometimes he eviscerates birds in the yard, sometimes I have to catch them in the house and let them go b/c he brought them in to play with. Lizards, snakes, but he loves leaving tail, head, and a few feet for us. 10# Blue Russian, most docile cat you'll see, kids carry him around like a rag doll, and he takes his frustrations out on the mice.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Harbormaster said:


> 3-1/2" thick Cypress doors at the Old Dobbin Station.


My niece got married there last December. Beautiful place.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> *Found a new "grill" for sale, so I picked it up*
> Going to make a Bloody Mary bar out of it. The one pic is from the internet. I did some research, less that 500 were made says "Tito's":cheers:


My BIL snagged one of those and I've been trying to trade him out of it. Very cool find, they show up on Ebay now and then but they're expensive.

Good find!

TH


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

barronj said:


> My daughter's cat is an exterminator. She named him Jack Noodles, I call him Jack Assassin. These pics are from the same day. We'll go out of town and find this stuff all over when we come back, if the person watching the house hasn't removed them. Sometimes he eviscerates birds in the yard, sometimes I have to catch them in the house and let them go b/c he brought them in to play with. Lizards, snakes, but he loves leaving tail, head, and a few feet for us. 10# Blue Russian, most docile cat you'll see, kids carry him around like a rag doll, and he takes his frustrations out on the mice.


Our cats leave presents like this at least once a week. Nothing like walking through house in the dark and feeling that squish or even better finding that in bed with you


----------



## Topcat (May 21, 2004)

barronj said:


> My daughter's cat is an exterminator. She named him Jack Noodles, I call him Jack Assassin. ]


Come'on BarronJ, we need to see a picture of that cat!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> My BIL snagged one of those and I've been trying to trade him out of it. Very cool find, they show up on Ebay now and then but they're expensive.
> 
> Good find!
> 
> TH


Well I picked it up from some nice lady selling it on Facebook. I am afraid to tell you what I paid for it, as I would have paid way more. Gave her what she was asking however. I hope it wasn't your BIL's wife that sold it to me. Where do they live.....Uh oh.:hairout:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I think my lab may have converted to islam. He sleeps a lot so he may be in one of them sleeper cells... ðŸ˜†


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I wonder why no songbirds or tree rats are at the feeder???


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*young man has a heck of a decision*

he said he will let us know this weekend !


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Check out what my buddy bought. ha!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> Check out what my buddy bought. ha!


Thats cool!


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

she's as consistent as her killer cat (Jack Attack/Jack Assassin)


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I think my lab may have converted to islam. He sleeps a lot so he may be in one of them sleeper cells... í ½í¸†


Grizz ala maliki masam kabboob....


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Offer him some bacon. If he eats it, he's not committed.



Haute Pursuit said:


> I think my lab may have converted to islam. He sleeps a lot so he may be in one of them sleeper cells... ðŸ˜†


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

My son with Alabama great Derrick Lassic
My son getting to play pick up football with Tyler Watts Alabama QB 1990
SEC Fanfare Atlanta Alabama vs Florida SEC Championship

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Late addition. Had a tooth pulled yesterday, fun stuff.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

My youngest daughter, another photo from la ranchita. Carson is 6, popping off one round at a time from her grandmother's 22 cal S&W wheel gun.










Her older sister, Bennett, in the gold dress, says she prefers to shoot the AR-15 style .22 that we have over the BB gun, although her accuracy is significantly better 
with the bb gun. Honestly, I think the main reason she says this is b/c it's semi-auto, whereas she has to cock the bb gun before each shot.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Stuck the truck at the lease last night. Had to wench it out sideways and didn't realize a 1" diameter mesquite would do that much damage so I said keep going. Sux


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Ouch!!

A buddy of mine tried to drive his F250 too sideways down a creek bed at the lease once. The truck just slid a little, into a downed old tree. A medium size branch stuck his truck, I yelled stop and he punched it. The branch dug a big crease all the way down the side of his truck.

That pic looks like it was a mess out there.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Drundel said:


> Late addition. Had a tooth pulled yesterday, fun stuff.


That looks like some kind of Christmas funk-ery.

Hope it came out easy. Think I still have my dentist's adidas size 9 tread on my chest from my last extraction....


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My daughter got married Friday eve,,, a few before,, with my sons baby


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

This Night heron hangs out at the boat ramp after midnight....










Pompano flies made with caracal cat hair from Africa!










Stuck a pig last night. My guy was pretty stoked...










Www.nightheronlighttacklefishing.com


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Boarding in 5 hours. Kids are excited.


----------

